

Geolocation, question - secretjudge

Hi,
I believe about a week ago someone posted a link to an article describing the current state of the art in finding geolocation. I <i>think</i> it was by IBM.  I believe it mentioned SIN/COS formulas, as well as current database techniques in querying by location.
Unfortunately, I was at my parents' house reading it on my mom's computer, and she went ahead and closed the browser once I stepped away.  In the meanwhile, I flew away and forgot about it.  Not sure what she did, but now she can't find it in her browser's history.
I would like to read this particular article, as I now have an idea I'd like to implement.<p>Can anyone help??  If not, could you suggest some other resources? (I mostly care about location-enabled DBs I could query).<p>Thank you all for your help,
~D
======
speigei
this one?

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/j-spati...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/j-spatial/index.html)

------
yannis
try searching <http://searchyc.com/geolocation>

~~~
secretjudge
yes, I tried that before, but no success. The problem is that the title in HK
did not contain "geolocation" but something else (not GPS, either). I'm hoping
the person who posted it would come back :-)

~~~
growt
geocoding?

